# .300 win mag too much for antelope doe?



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

wondering if using a .300 winchester on a doe antelope would leave any salvagable meat? would using a heavier well constructed bullet damage less meat? other rifles are a .35 whelen or .45-70, both of which have only open sights. I dont handload the .300 win mag.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have shot whitetail does with my 165 gr ssts from .300 win mag, but antelope does are pretty small arent they?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

HA! 20years ago, had a new .300 win mag. Drew wyo antelope 98.

Got close to a group of bucks, jumped them at about 50 yards.
Picked out the biggest one trouting off, LET HIM HAVE it quartering away,
Hit him square in the front shoulder and watched him do a complete somersalt!!
COMPLETELY OFF the ground!...........Only lope I ever shot with a rifle!

Started killin them with a bow after that;-).......They die easy


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, pretty small.

You really dont have to shoot full on mag loads... handload it down to .30-06 levels and have fun. All in all if you are taking a heart shot on a sideways facing critter, unless you are using varmint rounds there isnt much to hurt.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Bullet construction and weight as well as shot placement will dictate how much meat is destroyed. I have seen antelope taken with a 338-378 Weatherby mag with just a smidgen of rib meat lost. Shoot one in the ham with a 22-250 and you will lose a lot. My advice is that if your 300 Win is what you are most comfortable with, then use that and shoot behind the shoulder. If you can afford it, use the excuse to buy a sweet little 243 of 25-06. -------SS


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

A ballistic tip or rapid expansion round in the smaller speedy calibers will do a ton more damage to the meat than a .30 caliber round from a 300 win mag. on a pronghorn. The majority of the meat comes from the hind quarters anyways so as long as you are aiming for the vitals there should not be any issues with salvaging meat....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Bullet construction and weight as well as shot placement will dictate how much meat is destroyed. I have seen antelope taken with a 338-378 Weatherby mag with just a smidgen of rib meat lost. Shoot one in the ham with a 22-250 and you will lose a lot. My advice is that if your 300 Win is what you are most comfortable with, then use that and shoot behind the shoulder. If you can afford it, use the excuse to buy a sweet little 243 of 25-06. -------SS


+1! Go get a .25-06!



Nambaster said:


> A ballistic tip or rapid expansion round in the smaller speedy calibers will do a ton more damage to the meat than a .30 caliber round from a 300 win mag. on a pronghorn.


Ballistic Tips now come in 2 flavors... varmint and hunting. For the Hunting versions they beefed up the jacket quite a bit while retaining the great ballistic coefficent. Not quite up to Accubond standards but quite good. Nosler make so darn many great bullets these days.

-DallanC


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

thanks. I dont have the cash for a new gun unfortunately. my brother just sold his .243 blr or I would have just borrowed that. 
Think Barnes ttsx would be a good choice? maybe lean heavier weight too or just stick with 150s?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Barnes 150 TTSX is a great choice. Now go practice as much as you can so you can put one of those babies right where you want out to as far as you are willing/able to shoot. Don't waste time or money going heavier. 150 is perfect for antelope and you save a little on the shoulder too.-----SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I really had terrible results with Barnes bullets in my 7STW. I tried many different styles and 8 different powders trying to get them to shoot worth a ****. Everyone had such glowing results, I kept at it trying to get them to shoot. Altered weights, powders, setback, primers... nada. Oh they were fast as hell... was at 3630fps with one test group but they might as well have been flying backwards, one group was over 8" at 100 yards. Factory green box remingtons shoot .75" out of that gun.

When I finally got load that was "ok" I shot a cow elk at 60 yards out of my 7STW. Pinhole in, pinhole out. Elk was drilled through the heart and did die after a 100 yard run. 

3550fps bullet at 60 yards and I get a pin-hole out the other side? No thank you. I'm back to lead and loving it. Partitions and Accubonds with the occasional Ballistic Tip thrown in. 

Tried to sell the remaining boxes of TSX's and XLCs, virtually couldnt give them away (even had them listed here for about a month).

People still love'em and recommend them as SS does... I loathe them though.


-DallanC


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

I've shot 8 antelope with my 300 and Barnes bullet. Love it. Wastes no more meat than a 243, just depends on where you hit them. I often shoot at 400 yards as sneaking up with 3 kids in tow seems to scare antelope. A very fun hunt and great meat. Can't wait till September. Good luck.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks. Hopefully I can get within 200 yds at least. thats more my comfort zone. 

I'll be happy with a pinhole in a lady goat. I can understand wanting better expansion in a cow elk though.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

I have used a 300 wsm the last few years and not had any problem. I just shoot the cheap federal/winchester bullets. Hit em between the ribs and you will be fine.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

35whelen said:


> I can understand wanting better expansion in a cow elk though.


150 TTSX's will kill them just fine as well. That's the nice thing about using a premium bullet.....they kill anything you shoot with them. If you were so inclined, you could go throughout your whole life killing everthing you ever hunt with the 300 win mag loaded with 150 TTSX bullets. Just out of curiosity, what rifle do you have in 35 Whelen? It just happens to be one of my favorite cartridges.---SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Keep in mind that if you shoot the Barnes 150 that is the equivalent of a 165 in a non copper load. I don't know if it is much difference, but if you could be picky a 135 might be a better solution for that critter.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

my .35 whelen is a 1903 springfield rebarrel. has redfield aperture sight on it. not drilled n tapped. I plan on taking the whelen on my doe deer and cow elk hunts this year too. It handles nice and is a shooter. it's too pretty to mount a scope on. I would like to get a rem 700 or ruger 77 in .35 whelen one day too. 

Huge, do they make those in factory loads? Im not set up to handload the .300. I saw some 150s barnes factory loads today but waited to hear some opinions before picking em up.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

If you can't afford another gun just for antelope and you shoot your 300 well by all means take it. It'll do the trick.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

35whelen said:


> I would like to get a rem 700 or ruger 77 in .35 whelen one day too.


They can be a bit harder to find, but my favorite is the Reminton 700 Classic in 35 Whelen.----SS


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is an article on antelope calibers.
http://www.chuckhawks.com/antelope_cartridges.htm


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Winchester 243 85 grain Federal .. Clean Kill.. Savage 250-3000 80 Grain .


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

I have used my 300wm on 10 or more doe antelopes. I typically shot them in the head to preserve meat but no matter where you do hit them there will be some meat loss. I have found that typically the opposite front shoulder is gone or patee due to bullet fragments.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

35whelen said:


> Huge, do they make those in factory loads? Im not set up to handload the .300. I saw some 150s barnes factory loads today but waited to hear some opinions before picking em up.


I doubt it; I see that Cabela's only does the 165 and 180 for that big boy. When I see those prices on factory loads I suddenly feel so much better about all of the money I waste on reloading stuff. You need to get a buddy and have him help you load yours, if you really want the lighter load. 150 is likely ok, but to use a 165, if that is all that you can find, that is the equivalent of a 180, which seems like it would kill it twice. If you are going for a head or neck shot it probably would not matter. Best of luck, sounds like a fun hunt.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Im set up for reloading other calibers but I never did get .300 dies. 

I'll be taking my whelen after doe deer and cow elk. I haven't taken any game with it yet.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

To me the caliber you use is a moot ponit. It's a meat hunt, right? Antelope does are pretty small, and if you're going to be eating them you be a moron to take anything but a head shot. The last three propeller-heads I've killed have been with a little 204 Ruger. Head shot em all and dropped em all in their tracks and didn't mess up any meat. Head shoot em boy! Head shoot em!;-)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> To me the caliber you use is a moot ponit. It's a meat hunt, right? Antelope does are pretty small, and if you're going to be eating them you be a moron to take anything but a head shot. The last three propeller-heads I've killed have been with a little 204 Ruger. Head shot em all and dropped em all in their tracks and didn't mess up any meat. Head shoot em boy! Head shoot em!;-)


I usually agree with most of the BS that you spew out of your pie hole, but you could not be more wrong on this one. Shoot them in the head = crack the skull plate, which means no record books....:mrgreen:
I have a guide friend and the hunter shot it in the head on accident cracking the skull plate on what he considered to be a top 20 in the state record buck...not Happy Happy Happy with his hunter that day


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Some people go for the head, some do not. If you choose to go for the head, you'd better practice and make sure you don't become the one who shot the jaw off. Personally, for myself, I don't mind sacraficing 2 ribs for a bigger target......and I practice alot. However, I have hit the head a few times and it does get the job done. Makes gutting alot more pleasant too.-----SS


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Every time I read the title of this thread I get a metal image of a rabbit hit with a 22-250 at about 50 yards. :shock:

Actually it'll be okay so long as you use a bullet that holds together well. Shoot it in the ribs...antelope ribs are nasty anyway.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

^^LOL^^ try a 6.5/284 ... YIKES!

good lord... its the good old "_great taste_ less filling" argument. Sheesh...

Caliber be dammned, dead is gonna be dead regardless, settle center mass and let the rifle do its work. The last three the Mrs and i have taken have been with my WinMag pushing 200Accubonds. Lil hole in, lil bit bigger hole out, viola another to the happy hunting ground.

After all the fun stops, dress, skin, and slam that tastey critter in an ice FILLED cooler ASAP.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks all. I think I'll go with Barnes. @cooky, that same image made me decide to check with a consensus. Hope I get the opportunity to connect with one.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

.257 Weatherby Mag. Great longgun on all goats and deer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh....I never aimed at an antelope's head cuz I thought antelope didn't have a brain.


Man, I learn sumething here everyday. Ya gotta love the UWN!!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Duh.........ya, it's too much.
80 grain .243 does the perfect job.
I got a speed goat with my bow a few years back,
It only went 40 yards and was down. 
They don't need much to knockdown at all.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Brother in iowa says he has a couple of hand me down rifles for me for my birthday. A savage 110 in .25-06 for one. I think thatll be my choice.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

35whelen said:


> Brother in iowa says he has a couple of hand me down rifles for me for my birthday. A *savage 110 in .25-06* for one. I think thatll be my choice.


Good choice!  And good luck!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

What do you all think of the 90 gr gmx at 3350 fps? Too light n fast? Gun came with 4 boxes of the hornady ammo in that weight.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

If it shoots them well then they are exactly the right bullet.


----------



## fish_wisper (Jan 7, 2011)

I shot a doe antelope with my 7mm mag at about 50 yards a couple of years ago and the exit wound was about the size of a mini basketball. I would think the 300 would do about the same but I'm sure that all depends on distance and where you hit it. My shot was right through tr vitals but the front quarter was destroyed on the exit wound side.


----------

